# Vincent Browne v The Troika



## NorfBank (20 Jan 2012)

For those who didn't see it

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Px43eINU2OM&feature=player_embedded#!

(6.20 onwards)


----------



## serotoninsid (20 Jan 2012)

I don't particularly like Vincenzo's (bullying) interview style - but I have to say - I was very happy to see him put this question to the suit from the ECB!

And as Vincent pointed out, he still DIDNT answer the question!!


----------



## Bronte (20 Jan 2012)

I'd like the answer to the question too. But we're only voters in a supposed democracy so we're not entitled to know where and why all the taxpayers money is being used for in relation to the Troika. Those who are our betters need to keep that a secret. Wonder why, maybe because it only benefits them and keeps the little people downtrodden.


----------



## chrisboy (20 Jan 2012)

Vincent was swatted away, dismissed, treated with such disdain.. Exactly how i feel Ireland is being treated at the moment..

Was the woman on the left Irish? She was nearly embarrassed at the question that was asked. As if she was thinking, "We're not allowed ask those sort of questions!!"


----------



## serotoninsid (20 Jan 2012)

chrisboy said:


> Was the woman on the left Irish? She was nearly embarrassed at the question that was asked. As if she was thinking, "We're not allowed ask those sort of questions!!"


Yes, I very much think that was the mindset.  You remember how she suggested that he pass the mic to another journalist - intimating that they would come back to him (which clearly they didn't plan to do!).


----------



## serotoninsid (23 Jan 2012)

Just following up on this - I noticed this morning that the Ray Darcy Show on Today FM picked up on it.  They have set up a standard mail - that will go out to Klaus Masuch - demanding him to provide the people of Ireland with an answer to the question that Vincent Browne put to him a number of times at last weeks press conference - but flat out refused to answer.

I hope this is alright with AAM mods (if not, by all means - remove) - but here is the link to the standard email that they will send out to him - simply by you inputting your email address

[broken link removed]

*It will take all of 20 seconds of your time - and I think we have a right to an answer to that question!*


----------



## Romulan (23 Jan 2012)

Done with pleasure.

And I'll get the details to as many people as possible.

Am I correct in thinking that RTE made absolutely mention of the VB question in either the 6pm or 9pm news?


----------



## serotoninsid (23 Jan 2012)

Romulan said:


> Am I correct in thinking that RTE made absolutely mention of the VB question in either the 6pm or 9pm news?


Someone else will have to come back and confirm on that one.  However, the fact that his show is on a rival station might influence their decision should they not have included it?


----------

